# pcHDTV HD-3000 Stopped Loading Firmware

## jagdpanther

My HDTV pci card has stopped loading firmware.

When I run: ~/pcHDTV/bin-dvb-atsc]$ ./dtvscan -dvb 0 -c 28:28

for the first time after a reboot the firmware should automatically load.  (Previously this worked.)

In /var/log/messages I receive:

```
Apr 20 13:00:59 runner or51132: unknown status 0x00

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner or51132: unknown status 0x00

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner or51132: Waiting for firmware upload(dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw)...

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner kobject_add failed for i2c-0 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with

the same name in the same directory.

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner Call Trace:

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff802ec53e>] kobject_add+0x17e/0x1c0

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8034a8f5>] device_add+0x515/0x570

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff802ec292>] kobject_get+0x12/0x20

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff80350cf3>] _request_firmware+0x1a3/0x390

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8871392c>] :or51132:or51132_set_parameters+0x12c/0x5e0

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff886f451e>] :dvb_core:dvb_frontend_swzigzag_autotune+0x1ae/0x1f0

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff886f4f11>] :dvb_core:dvb_frontend_swzigzag+0x1d1/0x250

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff886f5d70>] :dvb_core:dvb_frontend_thread+0x2b0/0x340

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8023c820>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x30

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8022d1b8>] do_exit+0x788/0x7a0

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8023c820>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x30

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8022d1b8>] do_exit+0x788/0x7a0

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8020a288>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff881281b0>] :cx8802:cx8802_request_acquire+0x0/0x70

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff886f5ac0>] :dvb_core:dvb_frontend_thread+0x0/0x340

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner [<ffffffff8020a27e>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner fw_register_device: device_register failed

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner or51132: No firmware uploaded(timeout or file not found?)

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner or51132: unknown status 0x00

Apr 20 13:00:59 runner or51132: unknown status 0x00 
```

and that repeats a few times.

Since my HD-3000 last woked I upgraded udev, the kernel etc.

I am currently using:

vanilla-sources-2.6.20.7  (64-bit  amd64)

sys-fs/udev-104-r12

Here are some of my loaded modules:

```
or51132                 9348  1

cx88_dvb               15620  0

cx88_vp3054_i2c         4992  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_pll                13444  2 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           5444  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               79984  2 or51132,video_buf_dvb

...

cx8802                 16196  1 cx88_dvb

cx8800                 33420  0

cx88xx                 66084  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800

ir_common              28420  1 cx88xx

video_buf              22980  5 cx88_dvb,video_buf_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

tveeprom               16848  1 cx88xx

compat_ioctl32          9216  1 cx8800

btcx_risc               4680  3 cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

videodev               26240  2 cx8800,cx88xx

v4l2_common            25600  4 tuner,cx8800,compat_ioctl32,videodev

v4l1_compat            13252  2 cx8800,videodev

pcspkr                  3008  0 
```

I tried adding the line to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules that a few of the other posts mentioned to no avail.

ls -l /lib/firmware:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12772 Apr 17 20:57 dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17532 Apr 17 20:57 dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw

I think this has something to do with hotplug not being used much any-more.

cat /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

shows nothing.

Any idea on how to get my PC-HD3000 to load firmware?

If I need to provide more information, please ask.

----------

## Webbster

Having the exact same problem here.  This is the first time I've seen anyone else have this problem though, so I'm glad it's not just me...

I don't really have much to add except that it seems to have broken between 2.6.19 and 2.6.20.  I've just tried 2.6.21, and I haven't had any luck.  I'll post here if I find anything else...

----------

## Theophile

This happened to me too. I upgraded kernels from 2.6.16 to 2.6.21 and now the firmware won't load.

Any ideas how to track this down?

----------

## Theophile

I am so embarrassed. Turns out all I had to do was a 'etc-update' and everything magically started working again, including ALSA, LVM, and madwifi which I thought I had toasted!

----------

## jagdpanther

Theophile, what files did etc-update update?

I always run etc-update after an emerge and still have the problem.  I assume it is some configuration issue.

----------

## Theophile

Actually, etc-update updated over 160 files (it had been a while). I had be re-emerging udev and hotplug (in that order). Also, check the ebuild message after hotplug emerges. It tells you where it's looking for firmware.

----------

## Webbster

Apparently this is a bug in the kernel's i2c subsystem.  I can now load the firmware again by rebuilding all of i2c as a module.

----------

